# Am I too big to Kayak?



## mescalimick

there's a couple RPM's in the classified on this site.


----------



## earthNRG

Try a Honcho, if you can find one; I have a couple of friends that are bigger than you and fit in it fine. The boat is more modern than the RPM, but by no means cutting edge. It will be a fine river runner and will offer more play options as well.


----------



## rasdoggy

If you can find a Honcho grab it. I paddle one @ 5'10 240 sz 11 I still have lots of room seat in the middle and 6'' of foam in the front. It's a little to big for me but I got a belly it runs rivers and surfs like a Dream.
It is a little tippy but that made me learn that much faster the stern is kinda slicey.

Look on the gear swap site at all around boats.
Most creek boats will fit you but they are kind of limited to steeper creeks.

Other boats
Dagger GT 8.1, Mamba
Perception Blaze (the big one) kind of like the Honcho
Wavesport Super/Big EZ, Desiel


I dont know if you have heard of us, we are a group of Newbies, Rustys and Class 2&3 boaters from on the Front Range. 
There is always someone from the group out paddling something mellowish somewhere, days, nights and weekends. Check out the link and join us for some fun, roll practice or maybe even a swim!!!

Coloradokayakers
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Coloradokayakers/


----------



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop

Also check out the Liquid Logic Hoss and Wave Sport Diesel 75. They're both big and comfortable, yet surf really well and run downriver great. Awesome boats for new paddlers looking for stability and performance. 

We have the Hoss, SuperEZ, and Diesel 75 in our demo fleet and will give 10% off accessories and apply demo credit toward a new boat purchase. 

Swing up to Fort Fun if you get a chance and give them a try.


----------



## carolina

*you're not too big, and those are bad boat suggestions*

I am 6'4", 190 lbs and wear a size 15 shoe. You can fit in a lot of boats, you simply need to decide what type of boat you want.

As far as the suggestions given, here's what I think:

The RPM is outdated crap, and because it's narrow and shallow you'll have a harder time fitting in it than many smaller playboats.

The Honcho is WAY to big for you, you'll float around in that thing. It's made for those pushing well over 200 lbs.

I've paddled for 7 years and sold whitewater boats for 5. Try these boats for different paddling types:

Dagger Outlaw (instead of Honcho) for all-around fun...it's not being made anymore but you can find them used. Also try the G-Ride.

Dagger G-Force 6.3, SuperEgo, or Kingpin for playboating. The SuperEgo is an awesome boat and will fit you fine.

Dagger CFS or the newer Nomad for creeking. I loved the CFS and the Nomad is slightly improved over the older CFS design. Also the LiquidLogic Huck will work nicely.

I've named a lot of Dagger boats because their designs always seemed to fit me much better than Perception, WaveSport, Riot, Necky, or anyone else for that matter. However, LiquidLogic makes some really nice boats and I would check those out as well. Just remember, you are supposed to be tight in your boat, and for a playboat you'll have to sacrifice a bit of comfort for performance. Your creek boat should be snug but easy to exit in an emergency and comfy enough to paddle all day. 

Good luck and try out a lot of boats before you buy. Also remember that guys like us with long legs and large feet will never be able to use factory footpegs or bulkheads, just remove them and make your own with some minicell foam. Have fun and I hope this helps!


----------

